# rescued squirrel



## magic (May 27, 2014)

My neighbor gave me this baby squirrel to take care of that she found under a tree crying and I wanted to share some pictures. I think he is between 5 and 7 weeks old, i have had him for a week now. I give him as much raw goat milk as he can drink 4 times a day.
View attachment 93838

View attachment 93839

View attachment 93840

View attachment 93841

View attachment 93842

In the last picture he is starting to make a nest! When do I know he is ready to be released?


----------



## hunterrandolph9 (Dec 14, 2014)

We just released ours at 12 weeks old. We prepared him up till that age, by adjusting outside, climbing trees. He still hangs around. Here is a pic of him at abot 10 weeks


----------



## Daisy-Mae (Feb 24, 2014)

So cute! My parents rescued one last year. I don't remember how long they kept it inside. My dad built it a feeder outside he used a big pickle jar built a frame around it and attached it to a pole they feed it everyday. It's still comes their every day


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## hunterrandolph9 (Dec 14, 2014)

Daisy-Mae said:


> So cute! My parents rescued one last year. I don't remember how long they kept it inside. My dad built it a feeder outside he used a big pickle jar built a frame around it and attached it to a pole they feed it everyday. It's still comes their every day
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Lol, and a tip for feeding him use a 1cc syringe and feed slowly. if you feed him to fast he will aspirate which can cause pneumonia. I accidentally did it once, and what once was a healthy energetic squirrel, turned to a very lethargic almost dead squirrel.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## magic (May 27, 2014)

Thanks for the tips! He is doing great! Will he wean himself off milk or should I slowly decrease it?


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Is there a wildlife refuge you can talk to? Chances are they'd know the answer to your questions better than us.


----------



## LuckyDuckFarm (May 26, 2015)

This is a very good site on Squirrel care: http://www.squirreltales.org/


----------

